# Start IVF, coming up to 2nd scan...Scared have questions please help



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Hi  

Please can someone reply who is or has gone through what i am experiencing.

Ive started Ivf treatment and I am at the Gonal F stage, (day 6) coming up to my 2nd Scan, I have been so hormonal today and yesterday, (by hormonal I mean, bloated, feeling sick, headaches and could quiet literally eat a horse) However on a more serious note its making me worry. I know that might sound daft as you would think i would be happy that the meds are working but the reason i am freaked out is because i went to the toilet earlier and what I thought was a sign of ovulation in the past, was there to greet me (i.e. there was a show of 'thick raw egg looking mucus' (Excuse me for the graphic explanation but I have to explain it just how it is so people understand me!) I know i should have an increase of mucus at this stage but I am really confused and worried that the drugs have moved me on too far (is that possible) and tomorrow at my scan, ill be told bad news.

Okay by now people may think I am a flapper  , maybe I am, but theres 24 hrs before I will find out. Can someone put my mind to rest.

I would really appreciate hearing about what others experienced and if there IVF worked. We have unknown fertility and this is our first attempt on IVF (TTC 4.5 yrs). I would love for this to work first time, but I am so worried that maybe I am setting my sights too high. 

Many thanks in advance ladies. xxx  

Best wishes to everyone else that is trying to conceive


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Mrs Hogg  

Don't panic - that cervical mucus whilst going through a cycle is perfectly normal because your body is full of oestregon (sp? Can never spell it!).  It happened to me on 2 out of 3 of my cycles and the first time I panicked 'cps I thought I had already ovulated, but the nurse reassured me it was normal and I haven't ovulated at all   

Good luck!!!     

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## reb-lou (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Mrs Hogg

I am at exactly the same stage as you, I have my second scan tomorrow on the short protocol and am due to have EC on Friday. I have been the same, headaches, sick feeling and really bloated. I had the same discharge a couple of days ago and thought the same as you, but the nurse said its fine as Gia mentioned. I have had achey boobs too.  

Good luck!!

Reb


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Cheers GIA and Reb.

Really appreciate you both getting back to me. Maybe i can get some sleep finally!!!

Goodluck Reb with your cycle. 

Big hugs and long prays for you both. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Mrs Hogg and other lovely ladies going through treatment
Your body is going through all sorts of changes so it's perfectly normal for your body to go out of kilter than what you usually experience. 
Ooh the headaches, mood swings, the crying at the drop of a hat, the bloatedness - the latter two being good symptom practice for a wonderful pregnancy when my treatment worked first time.

Any queries or concerns please post.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Mrs Hogg (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Sheila

Had hospital today 2nd scan, all okay follicles developing well. Nurses confirmed everythings aswell as fertilty friend buddies.

So good to read your comments about symptons leading to a pregnancy first time. I am so excited and cant believe that I finally could be pregnant after 4.5 years ttc.

Congrats on your buddle of joy!

All the best. xxx
Mrs Hogg


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It's no fun going through fertility treatment thats for sure, especially the first time when you really have no idea what to expect..... everyone reacts differently but although some of my symptoms (especially during down regging) were horrendous - it was kinda nice I was suffering with them because I knew the drugs were doing what they were supposed to do - and I felt a lot better as soon as I started stimming. 

I just wished treatment could work for everyone first time - but sending everyone lots of PMA and baby dust,.... and we're all here to support you through your journey - big hugs to all
Best wishes
Sheila 

I count my lucky stars everytime I look into my daughters big beautiful cheeky eyes - without this treatment I wouldnt ever have been able to realise my dream of becoming a Mummy - and I shall forever be grateful to every scientist, doctor, and medical professional that have worked soo tirelessly over the years to give us all a glimmer of hope.... got everything crossed that you can all be as cooey and doo-eyed over their little miracle as I am xxx


----------

